# Costa Rican/Jamaican Weed



## Devilweed (Aug 6, 2006)

I recently returned from Costa Rica where I got the strangest looking pot.  My first impression was "Damn this is a fat sack"  THen when I looked at it I thought it smells like grass (real grass) and looked really wierd.  It was all stringy and there were no crystals or anything, there wasent even much stuff that looked close to bud.  It was really hard to roll up, but I did and it actually got me pretty high.  It was dark brownish green, but I dont have any pics.  Is this a normal look for weed in such hot humid climates??


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2006)

it sounds like more an inferior drying/cureing process than it does a growing environmental issue...


----------



## Devilweed (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, Thought something like that at first but it burned well, despite lacking bud.  Thanks!


----------



## whiteboy09 (Aug 9, 2006)

its weird u say that cuz my brother gets the exact same kind of bud, or atleast from what u say it sounds like its similar, but his smells like bud but doesnt really look anything like it all stringy and not many buds but it does do the job, but HICK's probably right about the inferior curing/drying process


----------



## Cabrone (Sep 5, 2006)

I know exactly the variety of green you are referring to, I've smoked it in Honduras plenty!  And yes it does the job, and it's cheap as dirt!  Upon examination I was mad because I too thought it was just leaves and no bud, but thats the swag in the caribean it seems and not half bad either.


----------



## plant pimp (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got back from costa rica and bough the same stuff....yeah its dirty but stoney! the guy I got it from says it comes from Jamaica mahn!


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 21, 2008)

Weed in coasta sucks!! Chances are though your not going to coasta for the weed. golden stringy leafy compressed brick.  Not the kind of stone im looking for.  Can you get good bud? Yes. It is grown by American surfers. Not very easy to get your hands on though.  The best thing to do is get in good with a taxi driver and tell them you will be needing personel service for your trip.  About $500.00 for an ounce and can be procured easier around the coast.  Jamaican weed, street weed is much better but still sucks in my opinion.  Sold wet and immature and usually handeled rough or seived for hash. I was told there was good bubble gum and blueberry but it kind of makes me nervouse when 10 shirtless guys are surrounding me in the streets throwing whole trees in my hands and not taking no for an answer. Cops down the street with machineguns and im being followed by guys actually putting things in my pockets. The resorts are great but the peddalers and beggars gets old very fast. Look for dealers with big gold chains, they seem to have the place on lockdown rather than the shoeless beggars who probably just poached the plant and are selling it freshly picked.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 21, 2008)

bulldog74 said:
			
		

> Weed in coasta sucks!! Chances are though your not going to coasta for the weed. golden stringy leafy compressed brick. Not the kind of stone im looking for. Can you get good bud? Yes. It is grown by American surfers. Not very easy to get your hands on though. The best thing to do is get in good with a taxi driver and tell them you will be needing personel service for your trip. About $500.00 for an ounce and can be procured easier around the coast. Jamaican weed, street weed is much better but still sucks in my opinion. Sold wet and immature and usually handeled rough or seived for hash. I was told there was good bubble gum and blueberry but it kind of makes me nervouse when 10 shirtless guys are surrounding me in the streets throwing whole trees in my hands and not taking no for an answer. Cops down the street with machineguns and im being followed by guys actually putting things in my pockets. The resorts are great but the peddalers and beggars gets old very fast. Look for dealers with big gold chains, they seem to have the place on lockdown rather than the shoeless beggars who probably just poached the plant and are selling it freshly picked.


 
Sounds like you bought it at the touristy rip-off spots....


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats that? The kindbud in coasta? Actually I saw about 10 different kinds of weed at all kinds of prices but The $500 is the only stuff i smoked.  Totally worth the price considering i didnt pay a cent for it.  Im currently smoking jack herer and herijuana so im kind of a pot snob. I pass on grass all the time.


----------

